# Small Acre Fertilizer Advise



## ewalker (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, have about 10 acres or Orch, Rye, Alfalfa, and Clover we got about 400 bales the first cut (Last week of May) and 180 bales second cut, no third cut due to lack of rain. I got a soil test done and they recommend Phos. and buron, the local Fert company advised they want $119 a acre plus equipment fee. Any recommendations from you guys, will the cost of this fertilizer be recouped with yield? Is there a product out there that might help that I can spread myself on a small field like this? Just looking for some advise, hate to poor money into fertilizer that will not make a difference.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on how much hay you think you need. What ton/acre did you use to do your soil test? I usually base it off of 3 ton an acre. If the ground hasnt been well cared for, then you will need to put some good fert. down or that alfalfa wont last. I personally would stay away from Nitrogen since it has alfalfa in it. Fert. cost around here went up almost 1/4-1/3 since the spring. I would just put 60-70 lbs of P and K down. But it all goes back to how much hay you think you need. If your gonna use P and K. Put it down now before the winter so you feed the roots before winter. It will take alittle while for it to work. If you only have 10 acres then your prob. gonna pay alittle more for it than a guy that has way more acreage. I get a 15 or 20 % discount on stuff.


----------



## Hay Patch (Oct 3, 2010)

Check out Watson Ranch Organic at Watson Ranch Organic Soil Amendments Affordable alternative to Chemical Fertilizers!! I think they have a dealer in In. If you have to rent a sprayer it will still be less expensive. If they don't have a dealer there contact Bear Lane the Dist. He can answer all of your questions. Walker


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Be careful; you get what you pay for. If your soil is low in phosphorus and you don't apply the recommended amount, you likely will lose your alfalfa and clover. Likewise for boron. Alfalfa and clover need adequate boron- grasses rarely respond to applied boron. Carbon sources, compost teas, etc. have very low concentrations of phosphorus and soils naturally contain bacteria that help mineralize native and applied nutrients. The spreading fee for commercial fertilizer is very little compared to the per acre cost of the phosphorus and boron, but if you have the vehicle to tow a fertilizer buggy on the highway and in the field, you might save a little by spreading the fertilizer yourself, but on 10 acres this savings may not be worth your time. Are you near a source of manure that you can apply? Manure could be used to supply the phosphorus and also nitrogen and potassium.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

You could see if you can get a supply of manure from some local farms. Cost might be pretty high on that also if you have to hire trucking and a spreader. But if you have a spreader of your own and can haul the manure yourself from a nearby farm putting several tons of manure on per acre once a year will reap big benefits. With these high price inputs I doubt you are going to see much of a return on your fertilizer, at that point you may be able to purchase extra cheaper.


----------

